# Uber Tax Information page link to TurboTax Self Employed



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

In previous years, the TurboTax link on the Tax Information page had TurboTax Self Employed for free.
Now it says "Get up to 50% off". And then when you click on it, it takes you to a TT page with just 25% off.
















It could be an issue with the link (URL)






on the Uber Tax Information page or maybe Uber decided not to offer TurboTax Self Employed for free anymore.

Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Look at the Verbiage. It says “Get up to 50% off”. Key 2 words being “up to”. Which means anywhere from over 0% off to 50% off. So 25% is legit. I think it sucks when last few years it has been free. My guess is Uber no longer gets a kick back on it or Turbo tax did not have enough drivers going for the upgraded services that you had to pay for like live assist or audit guarantees so found it was no longer worth giving the base level for business turbo tax for free. Just my guess.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Quick update it may have to do with what tier under uber pro you are that determines what % you get off. I am only blue so only show the 25% off offer. But honestly to save $70 bucks one time to get free turbo tax and having to be diamond level or something it would cost me way more than $70 bucks trying to get to that tier so 25% is better than nothing


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

If all you are doing in connection with self employment is rideshare or food and package delivery, etc, you don’t really need TurboTax self employed. So compare the offer for it from Uber to TurboTax Deluxe at Costco ($39.95 through February 12) and other discount stores.
I used it for several years while operating as an independent contractor in my private driving business. Deluxe has everything you need, including Schedule C. T/T is saying that if you need to report business expenses you need their self emploved product. But Google IRS Schedule C and open one of the IRS sites listed. You will see in black and white that business expenses are reported on Schedule C.
Deluxe allows you to file up to five returns, including one state with each federal. E-file for federal returns is included; state e-file is $19.95, or you can file a paper state return free.

Here’s a link Costco’s offer- CD or downloadable:


https://www.costco.com/turbotax-deluxe-2021-tax-software%2C-federal-and-state-returns-%2B-federal-e-file-(state-e-file-additional)%2C-pc-download-(e-delivery).product.100810003.html


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

indydriver68 said:


> Quick update it may have to do with what tier under uber pro you are that determines what % you get off. I am only blue so only show the 25% off offer.


Good thought. I am Gold though which doesn't mean sqaut to this offer. Plus, it looks like the girl in the photo is flipping drivers the bird.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> Good thought. I am Gold though which doesn't mean sqaut to this offer. Plus, it looks like the girl in the photo is flipping drivers the bird.
> 
> View attachment 639852


IDK, I see her thumb up on her left hand and thumb and fingers except her little one on her right.🤷🏼


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Looks like Uber had to pay for a male model which explains Uber's move from free to "up to 50%" off.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

do you all do your uber taxes& w2 (if you have them) yourselves? or bring everything to a tax guy and say goodluck


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

This is a question specifically for those who accessed the TurboTax Self Employed 25% discount though the Uber Tax Information page.
After the discount, how much did TT finally charge you for the online Self Employed version?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

indydriver68 said:


> Quick update it may have to do with what tier under uber pro you are that determines what % you get off. I am only blue so only show the 25% off offer. But honestly to save $70 bucks one time to get free turbo tax and having to be diamond level or something it would cost me way more than $70 bucks trying to get to that tier so 25% is better than nothing


I'm platinum and they're only giving me 25% off. This is the first time in seven years I'll have to pay. Not happy LOL



donurs said:


> This is a question specifically for those who accessed the TurboTax Self Employed 25% discount though the Uber Tax Information page.
> After the discount, how much did TT finally charge you for the online Self Employed version?


I don't think anyone knows because this is the first year they've implemented this. Previous years I got both state and federal for free


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

Anyone have a preference on the Self-Employed (cloud based one) vs the Home & Business version (CD/downloadable saved to your laptop one)?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

FWIW I randomly clicked on some link and I'm now seeing 50% off for the price of $44. I think I accessed that from the menu of messages that you can see while you're offline. So from the homepage you can scroll up and you see a bunch of messages that you're not able to see while you're online. These are separate from your inbox. I'm pretty sure I accessed it through that menu of messages. If that makes any sense whatsoever😂🤣 basically my point is, there's a way to access the 50% off. 😁




El Gato said:


> Anyone have a preference on the Self-Employed (cloud based one) vs the Home & Business version (CD/downloadable saved to your laptop one)?


I've only ever done the self-employed version. I've never done this CD downloadable version. The self-employed version has always worked well for me


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> I've only ever done the self-employed version. I've never done this CD downloadable version. The self-employed version has always worked well for me


Same. But it is cheaper to go with the CD version over at Costco and they both do the same thing as far as Schedule C is concerned. I mean staying with the cloud version is nice since all my info from previous years is there and speeds up the process. Just wondering if anyone has used the two versions and has a preference between the 2 versions since the savings is a mere $2...unless I can get that 50% off as you were able to do so which in that case, online version way better! (I also am seeing the 25% off)


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

El Gato said:


> Anyone have a preference on the Self-Employed (cloud based one) vs the Home & Business version (CD/downloadable saved to your laptop one)?


I use Home and Business which is the one I prefer. If I were just doing gig work the self employed would be fine. I have a lot going on in addition to a W2 job, gig work, rental properties, additional revenue streams, investments, trading, and other 1099 business so I have a lot to do.

I’d be hard pressed to think of a specific example of what I couldn’t do on the self employed version, but I’ve used H&B for years and I’m comfortable with it. I don’t care about spending a little more, after all the software is a business expense anyway.


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

True, I write it off as well, but still nice to save a few bucks up front. 

In doing your H&B taxes, when you start the process every year, is your information from previous years also there? on the cloud version every time I start, all my info, dependents info, employers W2's info, even my previous year's Uber info is all saved and i just update the numbers so it just speeds up that initial start.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

El Gato said:


> True, I write it off as well, but still nice to save a few bucks up front.
> 
> In doing your H&B taxes, when you start the process every year, is your information from previous years also there? on the cloud version every time I start, all my info, dependents info, employers W2's info, even my previous year's Uber info is all saved and i just update the numbers so it just speeds up that initial start.


If you download onto the same laptop or computer then you can transfer over. Since I won’t use the online version if you downloaded onto a different laptop from the previous year than no.


----------



## PaleHorse42 (11 mo ago)

Part of the reason is that TurboTax ended its relationship with the IRS to opt in for free service for earners under $72k... if you could find the free option. TurboTax was pretty good at hiding it previously. I used it last year for the first time, and this year got an email it was a discontinued service. It was officially dropped last year according to this article.

Why? Probably because Patriot Act publicized its existence.


----------

